
Reddit Admins Takeover My Novelty Account and Handed It to Comcast - SommaRaikkonen
https://old.reddit.com/r/WatchRedditDie/comments/i83qan/reddit_admins_takeover_my_novelty_account_and/
======
SommaRaikkonen
I wanted to keep the title the same as what the Reddit OP's done. Just wanted
to share this since I think the Reddit admins have done a pretty egregious
thing here:

\- Take over a user's account without discussing it with him beforehand (OP's
claim)

\- Handing it straight over to another party for promotion (can be seen in
/u/xfinity's profile).

~~~
fdupress
\- Didn't remove its privileges (moderation) before transferring ownership.

------
bzb4
It never was your account.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Not sure why this was downvoted? You don’t have an ownership interest in a
username namespace on a private website.

